# arite guys



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

hey from aberdeen,

just came from a DC2 integra type r and wanted something a little bit classier and earier to drive.

after test driving a couple scoobs and evo's i decided to go for a mk1 TT 1.8t 225 quattro

the TT doesnt give me the same smile when i drive it but its going to be easier to live with.

so here she is:




























the weather just now is still terrible but once it clears up its going to get a mega mega clean
(im really into detailing)

i ready have some plans for her, probably going to take me a good few months as im now skint!

looking at getting a couple things 
miltek non-resonating cat back
3" downpipe
forge BOV (the recirculating and vent to atmosphere type) and NO im not a chav before anyone starts
fuel filler cap colour coded
headlight surrounds sprayed satin black and indicators slightly tinted (if possible)
wheels refurbed (lip silver and centre gunmetel grey)
debadged front grill
some carbon fibre engine covers

think that wil do for now, hopefully this site gives me some inspiration and helps me out with any problems/queries i have with the car.

cheers for reading

scotty


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum  hope to see you at some events in the future


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcome.

whats the difference between here and the owners club??


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice clean example there and a great colour - welcome to the forum bud.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

With the TTOC you get a quaterly (ish) magazine, a selection of special money off deals, and top dollar advice on looking after your TT...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

scotty_TT said:


> thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> whats the difference between here and the owners club??


 Here is free, the owners club isn't.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG everyone hide!!! Only joking Scott glad to see you finally got a tt. I'll have to have a looky one night up close


----------

